# Ed Brown 1911



## inTempus (Jan 10, 2010)

Shot with two Alien Bee 800's w/softboxes.


----------



## Kegger (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh my...

Do I love those VZ grips.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 10, 2010)

Man... I really need to add a 1911... I have an XD-45 5"bbl and my wife has an M&P .45.  

Nice composition, great exposure, and the lighting gives great highlights and dimensionality to the piece.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 10, 2010)

Kegger said:


> Oh my...
> 
> Do I love those VZ grips.


You know your grips.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 10, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Man... I really need to add a 1911... I have an XD-45 5"bbl and my wife has an M&P .45.
> 
> Nice composition, great exposure, and the lighting gives great highlights and dimensionality to the piece.


I am getting ready to setup my XDM 9mm, I hope to have time today to squeeze it in.  I have a "honey-do" list that's pretty long and I have to take the little lady to dinner and a movie tonight... oh, the life of a married man.    No time for photography!

The M&P has eluded me, but I plan on remedying that one of these days soon.  It's great your wife enjoys shooting too.  My wife is somewhat apathetic to it all.

But yes, all red-blooded Americans should have a 1911 somewhere in the house.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 10, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Man... I really need to add a 1911... I have an XD-45 5"bbl and my wife has an M&P .45.
> 
> Nice composition, great exposure, and the lighting gives great highlights and dimensionality to the piece.


I own the M&P .40 and love the heck out of it BTW, no safety and all.........:thumbup:


----------



## Pugs (Jan 10, 2010)

inTempus said:


> Pugs said:
> 
> 
> > Man... I really need to add a 1911... I have an XD-45 5"bbl and my wife has an M&P .45.
> ...



I agree!  A 1911 is a must!  My wife likes shooting, but is cheap.  She's been talking about trading in her M&P for a .22.  I'd rather just add a .22 to the collection.  I do have to say, though, that the cost of .45ACP is getting ridiculous.  



Dominantly said:


> Pugs said:
> 
> 
> > Man... I really need to add a 1911... I have an XD-45 5"bbl and my wife has an M&P .45.
> ...



Well, it does have the trigger safety...  I really like the M&P, the XD .45 just fits my hand better.  My wife tried the .40, but like the .45 better because the recoil was more of a "push" and the .40 was more of a "snap".  

Now, how to convince her that a 1911, a .22, AND more camera gear are all doable without trading in anything we already have...


----------



## inTempus (Jan 10, 2010)

Buy a 1911 of any make, then buy a Ceiner .22 conversion kit.  Kimber makes a .22 conversion kit too.  Then you have the best of both worlds!

I'm immune to the cost of .45 ammo as I reload and I have lots of components stored.  I can reload for about $6 per box of 50 right now.


----------



## Witness (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a huge 1911 guy. I got two ed brown safe queens but none of the bobbed guns...yet. Right now i'm stuck on the old Springfield V-10', just finished a nice build thats going to be my new CCW piece. 

Sorry to drag on, came here from a link on a gun forum.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 10, 2010)

Witness said:


> I'm a huge 1911 guy. I got two ed brown safe queens but none of the bobbed guns...yet. Right now i'm stuck on the old Springfield V-10', just finished a nice build thats going to be my new CCW piece.
> 
> Sorry to drag on, came here from a link on a gun forum.


What forum?  I would like to swing by and check it out.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, I had time to set this simple shot up.  I wanted to do something different than the others I've shot recently.

Thoughts?


----------



## Pugs (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice stainless XDm Tac!  

Did you want the DoF to drop off for the rear third of photo?


----------



## squirl033 (Jan 11, 2010)

nice... i'm a 1911 fan myself, though Ed Brown's guns are way above my pay grade (especially now that i've been unemployed for over a year!). but i've got some of his bits and bobs in my custom compact. i really do need to get out and bust some caps again soon... been far too long!


----------

